# it is space hulk



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

well something is ecause its up for pre-order on gaming advance order on gw site - £58.70 !!!


----------



## ride (Mar 8, 2009)

yep it is space hulk and have preorder mine ..

love the Genestealers models .


This boxed game contains: a 23-page Rulebook, a 47-page Mission book and 35 finely-detailed, plastic Citadel miniatures, including: 11 Space Marine Terminators, one Space Marine Terminator Librarian, 22 Genestealers, and one Broodlord.

Also included are: 105 gaming counters, 24 corridors, 10 rooms, eight crossroads, eight T-junctions, six corner sections, four dead ends, four end pieces, 20 doors with plastic stands, one mission status display, and three plastic mission objectives, including: a dead Space Marine on throne, a Blood Angels artefact and a Cyber-Altered Task Unit. Plus a sand timer and five bone-coloured dice unique to this game.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

and there are pictures the tiles look cardboard still but the mini OMFG !!!! see them now they are incredable !!!!!!

that term captain is sooooo sweet and the leaping crawing genestealers ! wow - how they have kept them underwrapes wow - i know people have been complaining about the PR stunt but for me its paid off because this looks awesome

and pre-ordered whew 

PLEASE use the EDIT button instead of making a strong of posts one after the other -G


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Can i have a link to the page please cause I can't see it!


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

on enlarging pics looks like librarian has force axe and is stood just behind the two dice not sure where broodlord is tho

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1690000&rootCatGameStyle=gaming-accessories


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks i'm gonna order it as soon as I can


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

$165? No thank you.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

card board sections? lost interest.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

to be fair back in the 90's the expanisions for origional SH i.e.. genestealer /deathwing i recall were about £25 so the whole game inc psyhic (sp) rules and those mins for only just over double the price 15 years later doesn't seem that bad to me but thats only my thoughts :grin:

still waiting for email to tell me what is in the box btw and for main site to actually be update - bit of a fail on that one as i'd have though they would have wanted maximum impact for people logging on first thing this morning


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

not a bad deal for 11 termy's and a librarian.....118.65 canadian! the nids are a pretty big rip off though unless its a new broodlord model.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

prepare for my first official rant
now the fact that this game is old i respect and the fact people want to play it
but SERIOUSLY WTF first of all the price for........ 11 terminators , a librarian ,some genestealers and a brood lord . not to mention THE TILE SECTIONS ARE FRICKING CARDBOARD 
that puts me off
not to mention all the little 7 year old whiney bitches are gonna want them all , hence theyre parents are practiccally gonna buy most of them
infact its like the stompa , nobody at my flgs had one until it was released , now lookk EVERY little whiney kid has one 
not to mention they were waiting months to tell us what it is and potentially let us , their loyal gaming base spend £60 IN A FRIGGING RECESSION , infact this has been the near end all for me
now i must go debate in my head

chaoz


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you think it would be hard to paint the termis as deathwing termis when they have all that blood angel insignia



Chaoz94 said:


> prepare for my first official rant
> now the fact that this game is old i respect and the fact people want to play it
> but SERIOUSLY WTF first of all the price for........ 11 terminators , a librarian ,some genestealers and a brood lord . not to mention THE TILE SECTIONS ARE FRICKING CARDBOARD
> that puts me off
> ...



Just the termi's and the librarian are worth more than £60!! So you can't say it's bad value!


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Commander_Culln said:


> Just the termi's and the librarian are worth more than £60!! So you can't say it's bad value!


ill admit its not bad 
still i dont see the point of buying the set
not to mention
sm,and csm players probably already have a selection of terminators theyll use
i honestly think its a waste of money as i pointed out the reasons for 
in my rant


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well i just hope GW keep it fairly well stocked for the rest of the year till xmas, as theres no way in hell i can afford to buy it now, but would love a copy.
And i knew people would start complaning about the cardboard tiles, well WTF do you expect for 60 quid from gw, did you really think they put plastic corridors in the set for 60 notes???? if they was gona put plastic corridors you probaly be paying close to a 100 quid for it, but im not surprised that the rumours of a metal liby and broodlord craped out.
but then if players refuse to buy the game becourse of the card components, then it does mean theres a chance for me to get a copy later in the year when i have the spare cash


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

fynn said:


> well i just hope GW keep it fairly well stocked for the rest of the year till xmas, as theres no way in hell i can afford to buy it now, but would love a copy.
> And i knew people would start complaning about the cardboard tiles, well WTF do you expect for 60 quid from gw, did you really think they put plastic corridors in the set for 60 notes???? if they was gona put plastic corridors you probaly be paying close to a 100 quid for it, but im not surprised that the rumours of a metal liby and broodlord craped out.
> but then if players refuse to buy the game becourse of the card components, then it does mean theres a chance for me to get a copy later in the year when i have the spare cash


that would make more sense 
but still i and a lot of people i knew were expecting their to be atleast some plastic sections 
still i might go on strike from gw , not buy anything of theres ATALL for a while

chaoz


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

SPACE HULK FTW!! FUCK YEAH!! Just got off the phone with my plastic crack dealer... I mean local GW store manager and I've preordered it.


----------



## skeam224 (Aug 10, 2009)

As much as I would love to get this, 99$ for the whole game is a huge rip off to 
Me. Just another thing for GW to rip people off on. But goddammit do those models look hella sexy!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The box costs less than if you bought the termies on their own, even before adding the stealers and stuff.

It's a whole game in a box that doesn't need any more stuff adding to it. That's a bit of a departure for GW's normal MO. The only thing I find weird about it is that they are doing it as a limited release. I'd have been getting them on the shelves of toy shops all over, like they did with similar games back in the day.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just ordered mine and a few spares....:victory:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah i am surprised at the limited release, i think its a crap idea of GW's tbh.
As for the whole plastic corridor thing, i belive that rummour started on BoLS and Dakadaka, and probaly warseer, so becourse bols said it, everyone thought it was gona be true and are now getting pissed off becourse they find out that the corridors are card. me i dont care, im just wondering if they will fit with the origional SH tiles, as i have 2 sets.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

preordered. growing up this and hero quest is what got me into the game so hell yeah its great.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I'm going to pay even more for it, since the price over here is 78€, but I wanted to get the game, and I play both nids and marines, so I will get all the termies I'll ever need and a few more genestealers in a nice package. Yeah, I'm definitely getting the box!


----------



## YearOfTheTroll (Aug 16, 2009)

A little disappointed that it's Space Hulk, I still have the 2nd edition of it and it was played so much that it became a bit too repetative.
But, I would love to add the new terminators to my BA army.
If there are any left at xmas time I might get it.


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Commander_Culln said:


> Just the termi's and the librarian are worth more than £60!! So you can't say it's bad value!


Lets convert that to Australian prices.

$165 for the game.

10 termies: $138
Lib in termie armour: 22

So $5 for the rest. But our prices are already jacked up. I might consider it at 60 pounds/120AUD. 

Would you pay 82.5 pounds for it?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I can't believe people are moaning about cardboard corridors and it costing so much and it not being what random forums have said blaablaablaa...

ITS SPACE HULK OMG! stop moaning and just buy the bloody thing! :threaten:

This game sets the atmosphere of 40k so well and is the truest use of Terminators you will ever see. They aren't meant for foot-slogging on a battle field: ship-to-ship boarding actions is what they are made for! Tactical-Dreadnoughts are designed for confined spaces that standard Dreads are too big for; i.e. corridors on spaceships rather than open battle.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

God Why!

I Was So Hoping For A Jervis Johnson Life Sized Lovemaking Doll!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sigh........i want it yet i don't if there was a new brood lord model it would interest me, other wise i would rather have my money.....plus these probably be one piece Models with no construction needed.

As for the amount of copys....people are going to be jerks and just buy a bunch for them selves to horde and anyone that does that needs a good falcon punch.....i mean come on learn to share people don't be greedy $#(@'s



@terranrida: Way to come out of the closet. and some what creepy...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

@WKA, i think thats gona be the kicker, with people being arsewipes and buying as many copys as possible, just coz they A: have the sapre cash (bastards) or B: wana try and make a mint on ebay from people who either cant buy it right now, or are stupid enough to pay silly money for a £60 box set.
And the main offenders will probaly be the ones with the elitest view of if you have no money, you cant play the game/do the hobby.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

fynn said:


> @WKA, i think thats gona be the kicker, with people being arsewipes and buying as many copys as possible, just coz they A: have the sapre cash (bastards) or B: wana try and make a mint on ebay from people who either cant buy it right now, or are stupid enough to pay silly money for a £60 box set.
> And the main offenders will probaly be the ones with the elitest view of if you have no money, you cant play the game/do the hobby.


Yup i know lots of people like that and im sure even some forum members will be buying extra, but the higher you are the Farther to fall you have :wink: 

Last Elitist to piss me off didn't know i had the second largest local eldar army, lets just say his idea of bring everything you own made him cry when i unloaded 9 tanks,3 super heavys,2 titans and over 150 ground troops (and 2 fliers.....and then i got really mad and pulled out the jetbikes >=)

but ya im waiting to see if any of my local ass holes buy a few copy's.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

:O Those are the sexiest Terminators ever 8D and those Genestealers are bad-ass :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont think the amount of copies will be a problem, if it sells fast they will order another batch from china, the basing kit is a good example of a limited release that sold like shit off a stick only to be redone a few months down the line.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Im am sorry to say, i much prefer space crusade, and i have this on my cell phone anyway, so i cant see why i would waste that on something im not going to play.

and to the limited release argument, they are only saying that so that its sells really quick, and then they are going to re do it further down the line, with less interesting things, like maybe BfMaccarage genestealers and AoBR termis or something.

and this isnt the big september release that they are talking about, and i am glad that they didnt spread stuff about this because it was awsome when i saw this on the GW site, i said to my friend on msn, Wow, The new space hulk is out!!!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> :O Those are the sexiest Terminators ever 8D and those Genestealers are bad-ass :biggrin:


they are pretty awesome, i would have bought it anyway but they really sold the deal


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I still have Space Crusade, boxed and in mint condition right next to me on the shelf here  I got the expansion for it too with the Terantula heavy guns :victory:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hmmm, would you be willing to sell? although i am low on cash, so probably wouldnt be able to afford it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> hmmm, would you be willing to sell? although i am low on cash, so probably wouldnt be able to afford it.


and this is exactly the reason GW should not ignore the specialist games range


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Not selling, it is mine to pass down to future generations of gamers in my family... I wish they would let FantasyFlight make more 40k boardgames, that would totally own.

[edit] do the minis come pre-painted?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

i doubt it, but personally i'd prefer them to be non-pre-painted, i like to work on them myself.

Some really nice minis and to me the whole set is very nice im awfully tempted, but the price altho it is cheaper than individual boxes of termies etc, still puts me off a little.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

The Termies come in the base colour red and GS come in base colour blue.

So painting required..... 

Do I get one:biggrin: or do I not???????????? Answers on a post card please..


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

oh, oh, oh, more info on the website now with the added article: lots more detail!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...690000&section=&pIndex=0&aId=2900037a&start=1


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the dead space marine on the throne looks great


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Video promo now online on the GW homepage (confirmed on UK site).


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Its good to see an old self contained game getting a revamp - this, hero quest et al got me into the hobby and I think GW have been missing a trick for ages in not doing these type of games.

The models are sexy and probably worth the cash alone - assuming you play nids or marines. Since I don't, i'm not personally that excited by this and will give it a miss. £60 happens to be just the right price for that superheavy baneblade i'm looking at...

And like Darklove, I have Space Crusade in the cupboard...a far superior game IMO!!! (Sorry dirtydog - i'm not selling either!).

I applaud the move to smaller, self contained games, and hope to see the return of Hero Quest and Man O' War!!! I imagine if this does well it will not stay a limited release - it would go on my christmas list!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

In Canada it's 118$, and seeing as I have recently received a little bit of money, I may just pre order this.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

gw have said flat out that this is not a christmas release and that they intend to have sold out by the end of september, earlier if at all possible. This will mean that it doesn't take away from the core of the business, which is growing the number of 40k,fantasy and lord of the rings hobbyists.

i suggest if you have ANY desire to get it you go to your local gw asap and get them to order you a copy. Most stores near me are doing bonus's if you order with them on the day like prize draws, raffles etc..

I think my eyes are bleeding those models look so good. MASSIVE THUMBS UP

As for value these are the best sci-fi models ive ever seen. Ive already order a copy and will probably order another 2. I dont see how anyone could question the value of such awesome minatures. whether your going to buy them or not is another matter entirely, but i question the sanity of any marine or tyranid player who doesn't order one.

also ive heard that once stores get their initial allocation they wont get restocked for 2 weeks, and that priorty for restock will go to the stores that sold out fastest, as they are unsure if there will be enough for all stores to get restocked


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Finally all the waitings over pre ordered thanks for the info .:biggrin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Gah, I wish I had the money to get this. Those Genestealers look sweet, and I wouldn't mind having the Termies for the Space Wolves realese!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

@jigplums, so your surgestion is to go order it now, thats all well and good for anyone with cash to spare, but for any gamers that are on a tight budget or just dont have the spare cash now are gona be screwed for getting a copy, and with GW saying they want it gone by the end of september means there tending to the elitest and very cash flush player and not to "players" who would love to get the game like me. i was hopeing it was gona be a round for a bit longer so i could have the chance of getting it, but looks like i have 2 fucking hopes now, and ones called BOB, and he's dead


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

just pre ordered my copy, just so people know the marines have blood angles icons on them and are refered to as such so would need edition for other armies, and the brood lord is the guy with the big crest on his back and beefy neck.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the "players", what do you mean by that.
to be a player do you have to have no job and sit about in your pants moaning about prices on the internet? or are players people who play the gw games?
you seem to be imply that gw should have turned round and said, "who actually spends money on our hobby and actually supports us? sorry you can't have it, only the people who are "players" can have it and were going to give it to them for 50p a month for as long as they want to pay us back
sorry to be so cynical but i personally believe that as a business you reward the people who support your business. If you can't afford to get it within 6 weeks you probably don't support the business that much. Sure there will be some examples of people who because of individual circumstance will find it difficult, but that would be true of any product at any given time and is not gw's responsibilty to manage its customers finances for them


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

im not implying that at all, there are so many paople that would love to get hold of space hulk (and GW know that) that to make it a limited run caters only to the player/gamer who has the cash right now in there hand, and are lucky enough not to be badly effected by such unimportent things like bills, family, oh and this thing called the ressession. i know many gamers, including myself that due to the current climet cant afford to lash out 60 quid willy nilly on a product that GW could easily do a longer run on.
And another thing which wont help peole that may have to wait a bit longer to see if they can buy the game, is the amount of people who have decide to buy multiply copys of the game, hell theres posters over on daka that have already boasted about pre-ordering 4 or 5 copys of the game, which i think is just pure greed on there part when theres only gona about 100,000 copys made, you get say 20,000 people who all order multi copys of the game, thats gona be 80,000 gamers who miss out on a great looking game.
As for the price issue, some bits gw do are value for money, other bits are a plain con, but theres bugger all i can do about, and sitting around in me underpants complaining about it will achive nothing but getting a stinking cold and the wife telling me off for sitting around in me pants
And besides im normaly too busy trying to chase after a very active 4 year old to sit around in me undies all day........lol


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to agree with fynn. Jiggplums, I have no problems with people buying them, I just wished there would be enough copies for me to get one. Since my GW is home to people who can drop $400 every time they show up (and I'm definitely not one of them) the odds of me getting one there are slim. I don't have the money to pre-order (medicare for pets) and my local store won't be stocking these. I'm not advocating keeping them from people with money, I just wish there was a way for me to get them; short of scalping, bootlegged models, or killing my friends and taking theirs.  My hope is that GW does a second release, when I have money.

Ninja-ed again!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think most people will order one, some people will likely get 2 and a few people will get multiple copies. 

could gw easily do it as a long run product? it doesn't make much sense for them to do it that way, as it negatively affects the core of the business, which is why they stopped doing the specialist games in store. it also has no longevity, as its self contained, so other than some hobby supplies its everything you need. niche businesses like gw need repeat custom to be sucessful. 

also take into account the massive costs involved in producing a product like this. The man hours that go into concept art, scults, tooling, moulds, game design, etc... now if something new comes out and they can re-coup that cost quickly, say inside a month then that money can be re-invested straight away. there are other models out there at the moment that have been re-done recently that are still yet to re-coup their costs and so that is money tied up that can't be re-invested in cool new models for us. I for one am more than happy for this to be limited release if that means the money gets plowed back into more new toy soilders of this high quality.

now as a one off release that will inspire the current hobbyists, with some awesome new models it makes sense. I for one will be expanding my tyranids off the back of this, and probably using the termies in some future project. i'm sure many many others will be the same, i was in my local gw this morning and they had orderd 6 copies already b4 12 o'clock, so it seems to have made good business sense.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

To anyone who is complaining about having no money:

You all knew this mystery box was coming, for MONTHS. Even I managed to save up and get a copy...


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope the termies can fit on normal (termie sized) round bases cos theyr blood angels so just getting them would be a big reason to get it for me.

MVL.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I geus so just shave of the bottom and you have some pretty nice trueskill termies


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

@Dezartfox, yes we knew it was coming, but got a few more importent things to worry about, you know, bills, car tax, getting my daughter new school kit for when she starts at infants in september and so on


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

been into local store today and manager says they will have copies in next weekend for demo games and painting advice etc starting next week  not sure if thats the same everywhere tho


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok, as soon as this gets on the pre-order lists for my favorite discount site I'm order it.

Unless it's direct only?


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it's direct and GW store only, though one or two shops have it on their site, but I wouldn't trust them to get any in stock.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

ive heard some iddy's may get it, but need to keep checking there sites, any that do get it, will probaly have it on there site(s) by the end of the week. But i dont know if any online stores will be able to get it.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

if you have more important things to spend your money on then why the naysaying? its your priorities after all. 

im thinking a third copy is probably one too many? i wont really use 3, or will I?


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Ordered mine today...
it seams I've to start a Blood Angels Army...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

You know, I seem to remember seeing evidence about a week ago that these models are HUGE, somebody had posted a picture with these terminators in it a they were massive. Thing is if you use these models in 40k it will look ridiculous cos they're so big.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KarlFranz40k said:


> You know, I seem to remember seeing evidence about a week ago that these models are HUGE, somebody had posted a picture with these terminators in it a they were massive. Thing is if you use these models in 40k it will look ridiculous cos they're so big.


they are exactly the same size as the AOBR and current boxed ones and you can see on the website they are not huge, the board may even be compatible with the previous edition by the looks of it.

Gw are not going to start messing with scale, these stand alone games are designed to encourage new players to the hobby, making things different scale would mess that up.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

jigplums said:


> im thinking a third copy is probably one too many? i wont really use 3, or will I?


now that is being greedy jigplums..... send it to me instead............lmao

and the naysayings is more directed at the limited release of the game, and not the price, as at 60 quid for what you get, its fairly good vlaue for money (makes a nice change GW).
As for surport for the product, yeah GW will drop it like a hot cake within months and not even give it a second glance.
But with some playing around, there enough bits on the web that was released for SH a while ago thats all fan based, including a un-offical collected log of all the old bits from GW


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

It seems pretty expensive, but than again it might not be depending on the quality of the models and the cardboard pieces. Its does have less models than the assault on black reach but as some said they might be bigger models. The main thing is how good is the quality of the card stock. If they are thick card than can hold up to wear than its a decent deal, not great but not that much of a rip off. If its crappy card than so not worth it. Remember, good quality specialist boardgames (Battle Star Galactica, Arkham Horror, Last Night On Earth) go for around $60 to $70 each and most of those don't have big plastic models.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

ride said:


> yep it is space hulk and have preorder mine ..
> 
> love the Genestealers models .
> 
> ...




Those are beautiful minis. I'll have to look into this one.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> they are exactly the same size as the AOBR and current boxed ones and you can see on the website they are not huge, the board may even be compatible with the previous edition by the looks of it.


I hope you're right and I'm wrong here, although I'm wondering how you can say that with such confidence seeing as they haven't held the 2 next to each other. When I say huge I don't mean really big, just if you put one of these termies next to a regular 1 it would stand taller.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

i seriously doubt they are different in scale. if they are tho hurrah! if not then still hurrah! although how many copies can you see the private painting teams in europe buying then making a mint on ebay? 

BoW- John


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

That's my thought. I'll probably end up buying just the marines from a 'nid player.

@Franz40k: They do look pretty tall, but it shouldn't mess up the game that much. LoS works both ways. As long as they have 40mm bases, it won't make a difference. If they are too big... there's always Inquisitor!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KarlFranz40k said:


> I hope you're right and I'm wrong here, although I'm wondering how you can say that with such confidence seeing as they haven't held the 2 next to each other. When I say huge I don't mean really big, just if you put one of these termies next to a regular 1 it would stand taller.


lets just say i had a phone call


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I ordered mine... hope to have the first games on 4th September!


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

indeed and if your that straped for cash should you really be spending £60 on what is in essence plastic army men, if I didnt have the cash id just wait and hope some copys were still about, its not with a good business modle for GW to keep producing sumit like Space Hulk as it wont be wanted forever.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Well I lasted two hours!!! Two whole hours before I caved in!!! And pre-ordered my copy of SpaceHulk..... 

Though Two disappointment I found was that when I ordered my copy 

1 they said how many would you like to order this shows that GW's really pushing the sale of this, and trying to get people to order as many as possible. (kinda expected that)

2 It shows that there must be loads of people ordering loads of sets of Space Hulk (making us our own enemy) As it reduces the amount of sets out there for other people to buy. 

Just my two pence there....


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I managed to last until now. But after thinking about more Termies, I caved....

guess i'll just have to not buy anything for the next six months.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Well I managed to last until now. But after thinking about more Termies, I caved....
> 
> guess i'll just have to not buy anything for the next six months.


As if you're only going to spend 60 quid on GW in 6 months... Pull the other one


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As for the quality of the card, some of the pics on GW's site show better detail and it looks like it's foamcore. It's very thick, and you can see it compresses a bit near the edges, making me suspect it's foamcore.

Below's an image I 'borrowed' from GW's article on the re-release, I did it as an attachment so as not to mooch bandwidth off GW


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I've pre ordered mine after seeing the contents of the box, it was like looking at some form of holy grail 

The Termies aren't any bigger, just by a little, but the poses they come with look great and add more character to the models.

The genestealers seem a little bigger now but nothing you can't mix them with and the Broodlord just looks tasty.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm hadnt noticed the foamcore posibility but that would be nice however it would mean it wont be compatable with existing floors wouldnt it ? ?


----------



## Commisar Varz (Jun 11, 2009)

Dude the box is awesome! 
brought mine today and seriously its limited edition so why don't you want it the originals great fun to play!


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Galahad said:


> making me suspect it's foamcore.


Id say it was more likely high density laminated and pressed card, mush like the boards in Warhammer Quest,


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Just wondering, has anyone read either artiocals about space hulk on the GW site? or have they only seen the product in the catalogue section?


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

i've read the articles seem quite interesting and nice different pics - waiting to see if they post any other new stuff up today


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow I really have to get my self one of those! Right now Im stressing myself over getting one! The models look fantastic and I have no problem with cardboard floor tiles. Imagine the price if they were plastic!?! And I gotta say theirs alot of other cool stuff in their like the dead marine in the throne and the little chalice. All the counters look well detailed and are very pleaseing to look at. Now if you excuse me Im going to ring my local games workshop.....


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hehe.. I pre-ordered mine yesterday, even went home early from work so I'd be able to get to the store in time to order myself one. 
Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

Why Blood angels? not that i have anythin against them but couldnt they just make them insignia-less?


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

I ordered a copy from the online store, although I think it's a bit overpriced and limited runs are ashame (even if logical as explained a few posts earlier).
I caved because I am longing for a space hulk copy for a while now and this is the cheapest option I could find (ebay space hulks are about 100 euros...)
I'd like to own the old editions, but I have the pdfs so it's not really neccesary.

Beork


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

jjohnny5 said:


> Why Blood angels? not that i have anythin against them but couldnt they just make them insignia-less?


Probably Blood Angels asthe pics in the 1st ed of Space Hulk featured Blood Angels on the cover and throughtout the rule pack - they've just carried the theme over. That said, the original Space Hulk was awsome andcan't wait to get m hands on this one. Also I've just found all my original miniatures from the 1st Space Hulk as well as miniatures from Space Crusade & Advanced Space Crusade! Now these were great games. In fact, it was these that got me into 40k (Rogue Trader in those days) as I wanted to field larger games and have tanks!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I havent got one :cray: just didnt interest me enough i guess in my opinion they shouldnt make it Limited Edition because they could make a ton of profit on it. As for why is it Blood Angels- I think it is Blood Angels because it was in the original but im not sure however i do know there was a Deathwing expansion.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Off topic slightly, but if tis is what they can do for space hulk imagine the quality of the blood angels when they re do the codex .....


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

just an interesting point but the splash on the site says "same great rules" now does this mean 1st or 2nd ed rules but new mins or is it just a comment on how great the rules are ? hmm


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

callred said:


> just an interesting point but the splash on the site says "same great rules" now does this mean 1st or 2nd ed rules but new mins or is it just a comment on how great the rules are ? hmm


Yeah I picked up on that as well - hope they haven't just done new minis but also tweaked the rules as well.


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

callred said:


> just an interesting point but the splash on the site says "same great rules" now does this mean 1st or 2nd ed rules but new mins or is it just a comment on how great the rules are ? hmm


Yeah I picked up on that as well - hope they haven't just done new minis but also tweaked the rules as well.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

mhmm.. for all the chatter around dropping quality standards in gw products and stuff:
i will for sure wait till the first people out get their box. there have been so many shiny pictures in the last few month where the actual product couldn't live up to. so i will wait for the first comments.

as for the rules. i really think they haven't redone the rules. like in close combat the termie rolls 1 D6 and the stealer 2 or 3 D6 and whoever scores highest with a single D6 wins. no wounding, no armour save, etc.. same for shooting. 1 D6 --> hit --> dead. just like the old space hulk. fast paced.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

all in all, i'm still very unsure of this as a product. i think that peoples issues with the price are well founded. the game is nearly twice as expensive as most other dungeon crawler games. Doom, Munchkin and the new Grind game from PP are all considerably cheaper. there is a point at which the quality of the contents can no longer match the price tag.

with is needless limited run and huge price this is clearly a game only for the super obsessed.



Someguy said:


> The box costs less than if you bought the termies on their own, even before adding the stealers and stuff.


sadly, that is only relevant if you think that a box of terminators is good value for money. many would say that £5 a pop is not great economy.



fynn said:


> As for the whole plastic corridor thing, i belive that rummour started on BoLS and Dakadaka, and probaly warseer, so becourse bols said it, everyone thought it was gona be true and are now getting pissed off becourse they find out that the corridors are card.


so you think that it was a rumour that was started as some kind of conspiricy between Dakka Dakka, Bell of Lost Souls, Warseer and effectively everyone who isn't you? do it not seem more likley that it was a rumour that came up from grass roots because a) its what players would like b) if GW were pushing the boundaries of what you could get in a box then it would be an obvious starting place and c) the £60 price tag suggested that there would be more than just cardboard in the box?

(also, as someone who has found it of significant value in the past, you might want to learn the mnemonic Because Elegant Cats Are Usually Sloppy Eaters)



darklove said:


> This game sets the atmosphere of 40k so well and is the truest use of Terminators you will ever see. They aren't meant for foot-slogging on a battle field: ship-to-ship boarding actions is what they are made for!


i've always thought that was a major problem with the rules. we're always told how great Terminator armour is for boarding actions, but we are never really given the opportunity to see it play out. what we need are rules for playing as various different units during a boarding action and seeing just how much better T-armour really is.



dirty-dog- said:


> and this isnt the big september release that they are talking about,


if this isn't, then what is? and how do you know?



dirty-dog- said:


> and i am glad that they didnt spread stuff about this because it was awsome when i saw this on the GW site, i said to my friend on msn, Wow, The new space hulk is out!!!!!


it shows just how much that is 'leaked' is quite deliberate. we haven't seen any pictures of miniatures until official announcement, which is unheard of for other releases.



darklove said:


> I still have Space Crusade, boxed and in mint condition right next to me on the shelf here  I got the expansion for it too with the Terantula heavy guns :victory:


Advanced or regular?

it is still one of my goals in life to make my own custom version of Space Crusade, with a detailed board, converted miniatures (being Rainbow Warriors, Lamentors and Space Sharks, rather than Ultramarines, Imperial Fists and Blood Angels), converted enemy units (replacing all units with a Chaos equivellant to give it more coherency) and maybe even its own case.

if it turns out any good i might start making them to sell.



darklove said:


> I wish they would let FantasyFlight make more 40k boardgames, that would totally own.


boardgames are an excellent way to explore themes and background in a way the main game cannot, and it can be done in a non-'threatening' way that non-gamers feel they can really join in with. 



bitsandkits said:


> lets just say i had a phone call


you do know that Batphone you have isn't real, right?


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

good point and as mentioned i think could be the beginings of Codex: Blood Angels ? ? also prob already been noted but there is a Space Hulk book being released as well by GAv Thorpe - its a novella and £3 :victory:


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

just checked GW site and new "un-boxing Space Hulk" article is up inc pics 

and new pics on the product page - LC terminator wow ! 3 words - "come get some"


----------



## axyl (Aug 25, 2008)

Space Hulk looks amazing and I would love to pick one up, but unfortunately that price tag is a bit hefty for a college student such as myself. Perhaps I will pick on up off ebay later in life.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

callred said:


> and new pics on the product page - LC terminator wow ! 3 words - "come get some"


YES! Coolest Terminator I have EVER seen!

There are adding a new painted model from the set every day this week so it should be pretty immense.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

> if this isn't, then what is? and how do you know?


well i think that a dead give away is the fact that it is only august.

But anyway, reading one of the new articals, about unboxing it, i though that i would share to the guys that havent noticed it yet.



> *Un-boxing Space Hulk*
> 
> 
> Space Hulk was launched yesterday. But judging by the thousands of orders we took and the number of visits our website received, you already knew that. This morning we got our copy and as we couldn't wait any longer we thought we would share the un-boxing with you:
> ...


P.S if this is breaking rules please delete this post.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm not getting it. too much fricking over charging in a ressecion. and don't say i'm moaning about prices being too high and that its a great value. its not. not in this economic climate.

i wish gw would go back to the pricing of the olden days....ah 3rd ed fantasy, i miss thee well.


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

It may have been annouced in August but it will not be released until _September_, making it the BIG release everyone has been waiting for


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I've already ordered it. It will be nice to have a quick paced game for a change.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

na i think the september release is something different still, like maybe dark elder, or something else, i dunno, i guess its kinda a hunch.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Amon-zar said:


> i'm not getting it. too much fricking over charging in a ressecion. and don't say i'm moaning about prices being too high and that its a great value. its not. not in this economic climate.
> 
> i wish gw would go back to the pricing of the olden days....ah 3rd ed fantasy, i miss thee well.


SH is great value whatever the climate, and I noticed you're from a state famous for its climate. The fact is that the recession is over in most of the parts of the world that matter (in the sense of driving global economics), so prices, interest rates and wages are all on the up again (I have had an 80% increase in salary over the last 6 months alone for example).

If you like old prices then you are not going to be a happy camper in the 21st century. You might as well dream of living in the 16th century, when you were rich on $100 a year.


@admiraldick: it is the standard Space Crusade with the expansion.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

bah, I want to pre-order this from wayland, but the combination of absolute shit value of the US dollar abroad, and the bloody foreign transaction fees my bank hits me with (and overseas shipping) I won't actually be saving any money.

Granted, I could just buy it from GW, but that seems like giving up to me.
I'll have to investigate overseas market trends and wait for the dollar to rise!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

darklove said:


> SH is great value whatever the climate


i'm interested to know what your frame of reference for comparison is.

because i am compelled to utterly disagree. as i said before, in comparison to other dungeon crawlers its very expensive. its even more expensive than Assault on Black Reach with provides you with a lot more miniatures. so unless you're suggesting that cardboard costs more than models, the comparison is not a good one.

the price is fine (or at least within means) for single hobbiest, the majority of whom will have few financial responsibilities and a large disposable income. but for the rest of us the price is simply too much. i've shown my wife the game, who, as a non-wargamer but a keen boardgamer, has a totally neutral view on it, and she said their is no way she'd be ok with buying it.

its a great game, no one's saying it isn't. and its probably worth more than average, but its definitely not worth £60.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> P.S if this is breaking rules please delete this post.


just a note on that, its breaking GW rules by direct linking the pictures, they refer to it as "Bandwidth Theft" in the What Can I do QnA, they probably wouldnt notice, but just as you asked.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> its a great game, no one's saying it isn't. and its probably worth more than average, but its definitely not worth £60.


and hey, it's 78 € in germany. wtf? british pound is so low at the moment (1 : 1,169) that it shouldn't be more than 66,3 so at max 70 €. i hate this. it's simply unfair.

and i have to agree. it's not worth the contents of the box at all. i mean 4 sprues and a half that were produced in china? a 20 page rulebook and some 60 (?) page mision book? the cardboard is layered allright, but still dirtcheap when bought in quantities like gw does. it's rediculous. 
but nothing new for gw. we will NEVER see a product by them that is priced fair. so we can quit the whining. the only thing asshole is the fucking with the currencies that slaps all customers that are not living in great britain across the face. 

and i'm still going to get space hulk.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

The added cost is probably the postage as they say its free, but they hide it in the price, sending 4kg aint that cheap. but I do see the point, should be a direct £60 to currency transfer.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Gog said:


> just a note on that, its breaking GW rules by direct linking the pictures, they refer to it as "Bandwidth Theft" in the What Can I do QnA, they probably wouldnt notice, but just as you asked.


I suggest you download the pics then attach them as attachments so they;re hosted on us not GW

It's $100 in the US, by the way, which is more than the current exchange rate would have it


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

There ya go Gal, Attached as attacthments now, just not changed very much, yay for being able to put them in the text.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Galahad said:


> It's $100 in the US, by the way, which is more than the current exchange rate would have it


At today's exchange rate (roughly 1 - 1.65), it would be just shy of $99....


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Gog said:


> The added cost is probably the postage as they say its free, but they hide it in the price, sending 4kg aint that cheap. but I do see the point, should be a direct £60 to currency transfer.



well, it's boxed in china. shipping to europe by air would mean it arrives at frankfurt/germany airport 99% of the times. so shiping it to the uk would be even more expensive then sending it further off inner country. 
when the whole load comes shipped by sea, (which is more likely) it will either arrive in rotterdam/netherlands or hamburg/germany. no exception. so the higher prices are unjustified again.
as it goes for shipping to the u.s.a. . shipping to them would be even less expensive (at least for the west coast). so in all respects, shipping to the uk is more expensive. so why are they bullsh****g everybody else?

or am i mistaken and everything is boxed in the uk? i doubt it.. has anyone real insight?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Wolfblade said:


> At today's exchange rate (roughly 1 - 1.65), it would be just shy of $99....


Bah, last I checked it was like $95
Stupid global economy making me look dumb <grumbles>


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think the fact that they made it a single limited edition run is what makes it more expensive. There a fixed setup costs that you always have to meet, like programming all the machines and setting the print presses and cutter etc. With an 'unlimited' run these costs don't work out as very much because you just pay them once and that's it regardless of how many millions of units you ship, but on a limited run they are a much larger % of the total cost because you can't produce in bulk and this will have to be reflected in the RRP. It is the only way for GW to control their ROI. So in this sense I think it is good value because I know how much it costs to set these things up.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Graf Spee said:


> so we can quit the whining. the only thing asshole is the fucking with the currencies that slaps all customers that are not living in great britain across the face.


hang on a second, so if, in a thread discussing a new release, i say i'm not that impressed and i'm not going to buy it and give good reasons as to why i'm not impressed i'm 'whining'? that's a interesting way of using the word.

i love the way the internet encourages open and intelligent discussion and debate. :grin:



darklove said:


> I think the fact that they made it a single limited edition run is what makes it more expensive.


it will be interesting to se how limited this product is in the future. i don't doubt their sincerity, but we've constantly been told how uneconomical new plastic sprues are, and how they only work as a long term investment, so it seems a bit like madness to produce some popular models and then not sell them any further.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> hang on a second, so if, in a thread discussing a new release, i say i'm not that impressed and i'm not going to buy it and give good reasons as to why i'm not impressed i'm 'whining'? that's a interesting way of using the word.
> 
> i love the way the internet encourages open and intelligent discussion and debate. :grin:


i'm very sorry, buddy.. did you make a statement? 

you think the content isn't worth the money. so do i. so you're not buying it. but i do nevertheless. so what? can we agree that wailing, whining, whatever you call it won't decrease the price? i'm fully aware and still i buy. that doesn't kill my right to rant about gw price policies..


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

ok. now i have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

new pics up for "deeper into the box" today  nice close ups


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Wish I knew if this was coming to Japan. No word on the Japanese GW site. I'll ask around come Monday.

Don't really know if Space Hulk made it over here back in the day. I'm sure some people know about it, but probably not enough to bring it over here.

Especially not at a 15,000 yen (about $150) price tag. Black Reach goes for about half that.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Is the Broodlord model in any of the pictures? I haven't seen any that looks decisevly like one.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

some fantastic pictures showing of the quality of the sculpts and contents of the box taken from the 'Deeper into the Box' article now up on the GW site.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, that dead marine would be an amazing objective marker in regular 40k, but then everyone was thinking that weren't you?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

it would look a bit weird on its own in the middle of a field. :grin:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

ahh.. those are some nice pictures. very complex for injection moulded miniatures with as few parts as those termies. nice. need to get my hands on those soon. 

about the other thing.. forget about it. i'm too lazy and maybe not able to express myself adequately.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Ordered mine today, now mulling over whether I should get a second copy. It's not cheap but I can guarantee I will get more joy per pound from this than from anything I've bought from GW for many, many years. 
I do think it's unfortunate that they are making this a limited release, I think lot's of kids would be putting pocket/paper round money in a jar to save up for this if they knew it would still be available by the time they'd finished saving.

I ordered the new Vraks book and Space Hulk this month, nearly £105 worth of anticipation is killing me!:mrgreen:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I cannot come up with those sort of moneys now:cray:

But it does look really really awesome:biggrin:! Maybe I can find it on e-bay somewhere....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that dead marine is simply stunning,also loving all the battle damage on the terminator armour!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Eurgh... I actually want a copy now just for the models


----------



## jaq draco's (Aug 15, 2009)

*Nope*

I will opt out from this overpriced box set. 

If i wanted 11 termies id go buy em. If i wanted something different id convert them. 

All ya gonna get is a load of peeps with these termies in there armies. Not for me thanks. Now the genestealers i like the look of and very original but unless your doing a battle in a space hulk i think they will look out of place in most games. Dont get me wrong i loved space hulk and had 1st and 2nd ed but i had to throw the plastic termies away cause i hated em and yeh space crusade was so much better. Space hulk was my first big spend with GW at the age of 12 (now 32) and what a game but iam not buying this new one for £60. 

I expect the price for the SH addons on ebay to hit the roof if they are compatable....maybe all those that cant afford the game should buy those and then reap the rewards when people notice the pieces, models and rules (cause there proberly exactly the same) can be used in the new box set.

But for those that are worrying that GW wont make anymore once this lot runs out. Dont be silly! GW is a money making company. If theres more money to be squeezed from it they will make a secound batch. anyway just my two pennies worth. :scare:


----------



## T327 (Aug 19, 2009)

11 termies is a lot of plasticky death, but i would rather spend my money on Some cookies and a blowtorch.
That or wait until I can buy only the single figures...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Eurgh... I actually want a copy now just for the models


go on you know you want to...


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's the big question: any idea of the scale? Would the termies be usable in regular 40k? Given the details, I get the feeling they are a bit bigger than the norm.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

From all the pics I've seen they look the same scale as 40k, and GW would be clinically retarded to do anything but 40k scale. Combine that with the fact there's nothing I've read that reliably says they;re going to be oversized, and I'm going to have to go with 40k scale.

Anyway, the game itself is the main thing I'm excited about. Should be fun to have some 40k action that doesnt; take hours


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Even though Space Hulk is an awesome game, I've kind of realized that I'd never play the game. That's not going to stop me from buying it and splitting the minis with someone, though. $50 for 22 Genestealers and a Broodlord and $50 for eleven terminators is a better deal than buying two boxes and a blister either way.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

spudboy said:


> Here's the big question: any idea of the scale? Would the termies be usable in regular 40k? Given the details, I get the feeling they are a bit bigger than the norm.


they are the right size ive seen the sprues but the genestealers are bigger than the normal ones that might be the poses but in my opinion they are


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive ordered my copy, i cant wait for some nostalga gaming yay:gamer2:


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

do we have all the photographs of the game reposted on this thread? i'm at work now and can't access the GW site, so i can't double check.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Bah, last I checked it was like $95
> Stupid global economy making me look dumb <grumbles>





I really hope the minis come out as box sets, or individually. I wouldn't buy this to have a bunch of books, tiles and other crap I wouldn't even use once.


Also, the PC game is available to download in a bunch of places, since it's abandonware - Link Removed. Of course, you'll find it after half a second on google...but that won't be our fault  -G

I don't know if I can put the link here, so delete it if it's against any rules. Abandonware is a bit of a grey area. Technically, it's not illegal.

Actually, it is. It's just most of those companies either don't know or don't care enough to defend the copyright. Just because they don't sell it anymore doesn't mean they don't still own it. -G


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

jaq draco's said:


> I expect the price for the SH addons on ebay to hit the roof if they are compatable....maybe all those that cant afford the game should buy those and then reap the rewards when people notice the pieces, models and rules (cause there proberly exactly the same) can be used in the new box set.


Them new one comes with the rules for the old expantions already in it, hence why you get all the special weapons and a Librarian and Broodlord, so you wont gain much by buying the expantions.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Kind of wish the terms where generic so I could use them in my SM army.
I heard that the numbers arnt going to be limited but it will only run till christmas is that true ?
Sorry I have not read all though this thread if someone already answeared that.
Thinking of ordering 2 sets, just to see if is better than my old 1st edition SH and to try and use it to get my girlfriend interested. The second set is to sell on ebay, because if the numbers are limited its going to have a huge mark up.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

25k is the number I was getting from GW staff


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

New stuff up on setting the game up and first moves on GW site now


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah the figs look good, but did they add anything to the GAME?

Not from what I heard, and I bought my old one for $20 US at Toys R Us.

Maybe when the craze is done I will pick one up at auction for less....


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Gog said:


> 25k is the number I was getting from GW staff


25 thousand??:scare: Dunno bout you but that seems like hardly any atall, can they even break even on it? I mean that's £1.5 million, what with all the artwork, design, printing, and of course the plastic molding machinery and wages for the dudes involved, naw, I think thats just a number they picked outta the air  .


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I would guess 25K of them have been SOLD now.. the total run was somewhere in the order of 100K, 70K of which were going to Europe.

On the first day, in Europe alone, they sold 7000 units..


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Bugger, better order mine NOW


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

It's going to be seriously hard to get one. My local GW is already maxed out on pre-orders, and my local store isn't getting any at all. I really want this! :ireful2: But I'm uncertain how I can get my hands on one.

I hope someone decides they don't want their marines...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Phew, finally got mine ordered. My blood pressure can return to normal now


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

LOST : willpower to resist GW:search:
REWARD IF FOUND : My everlasting gratitude:clapping:

If anybody out there has seen my willpower, please let me now its current location it sure isn't here as I broke down and preordered one


----------



## The Herald of Discord (Mar 18, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> It's going to be seriously hard to get one. My local GW is already maxed out on pre-orders, and my local store isn't getting any at all. I really want this! :ireful2: But I'm uncertain how I can get my hands on one.
> 
> I hope someone decides they don't want their marines...


pre-order from the site?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the thunder hammer termie went up on the site yesterday. how frickin cool does he look. i'd imagine 1 or 2 people using him instead of lysander in there marine chapters


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

They had a set out at my local GW last night and I played a couple of games.

It's basically still the same game as always. However, putting in all the various special guys in the core book makes for a much more interesting game than it was when you just got 2 flamer guys and 8 power fists. Great stuff.

We were playing a cleanse and burn scenario where the termies had 2 target rooms they had to either light on fire with the flamer or spray with the assault cannon. Had quite a quick game using the termies where the genestealers made a mistake of grouping up too much and I was able to go around them and shoot the room with the assault cannon. Then played a really great game as the stealers where we slowly picked off termies after pinning them down at a cross roads. Lots of overwatch fire, lots of dead stealers, eventually some dead termies.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Played a few games of it last night, the store is still collecting pre-orders all the time. I am really impressed with the quality of the board art work, it has so much depth. I think my local GW store will have about 30 copies in stock in addition to the pre-orders, so they should have enough for a few days...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

just for comparison, DOOM the board game is rrp £45. the quality of the models is absolutely no where near that of the space hulk minatures, and its a bigger set.
DESCENT the board game is rrp £59.99. the quality of the models is nowhere near that of space hulk. Great game though and worth getting.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

what are the composition of the termies? is it 5 close combat ones and 5 bog standard ones? or have they just thrown in the 2 close combat ones for variation?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

moo said:


> what are the composition of the termies? is it 5 close combat ones and 5 bog standard ones? or have they just thrown in the 2 close combat ones for variation?


I've squinted at the pictures of the sprues, I can only see one dude with lightening claws and one thunder hammer. Then theres the assault cannon and heavy flamer and the sargent. I recon the other 5 are standard ones.



Had a horrible dream last night. GW sent me an email saying "Apologies, we cannot process your order as there are no boxes of space hulk left, you will be refunded."

AHHHHHH:scare::scare::scare:

Needless to say I was very paranoid at breakfast :laugh: .


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

There are 12 termies:

Librarian
Sergeant with power sword, which gives bonusses in cc.
Lightning claw guy
Thunder hammer and storm shield
storm bolter and chainfist
Assault cannon and power fist
Heavy flamer and power fist
5 guys with storm bolter and power fist

The termies aren't on bases as such. To use in 40k you would have to give them 40mm bases, but then they wouldn't fit well onto the board for space hulk as the squares are (about) 25mm.

The stealers are nice too and lots of them are doing interesting stuff. There's one nice model that's bursting through the floor, but which would look even better if you made it a base so it was coming through the wall. Not all stealers are unique though. I think you get something like 2 or 3 identical sprues. To be honest though, if all 22 are on the board at once, something is wrong.

We didn't use the librarian or lightning claw guy. Unsure how librarian works, but he had some kind of "ammo" track thing rather like the assault cannon. This being a game in gw that the guys had only had for a day or two, we were probably getting about half the rules wrong.

I liked the floor tiles. They are card but have details embossed into them, so they are slightly textured. I didn't take along any of my old ones but it looks to me like they would be compatible. Everything was on the same scale.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Someguy said:


> I liked the floor tiles. They are card but have details embossed into them, so they are slightly textured. I didn't take along any of my old ones but it looks to me like they would be compatible. Everything was on the same scale.


i might be mistaken and i don't have my old box at hand to check, but i'm quite sure the tiles in 1st and 2nd edition are 30mm square. so it wouldn't fit with the new ones if they are 25mm square like you said. actually i would be really surprised if gw made those easily compatible.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

wow, ive touched, smelt, played and felt the new space hulk, and im more excited than ever.

Firstly there is LOADS in the box, its really really heavy. The card board sections are really lush, as someguy said they are embossed with some texture to them which is a nice little touch. The models are very high quality, the detail is very crisp. The pictures really dont do the genestealers justice at all. especially the broodlord which is much bigger than the pics make it look.

there were also some small details that really impressed me, you get little plastic bags to put your counters in[like sandwich bags] and the box itself is very sturdy, obviously meant for keeping it in nice condition for the collectors.

The game i played was very fun, close run, and fast paced once we got the hang of the finer points of the rules. we had a massive nostalga buzz, even though i never played the original at the time. We were all cheering as the marines killed stealers in cc, and sighing with dispair when we relised we didn't quite have enough action points left for that killa combo of moves.

Im now very firmly in the "like a small child at christmas" catagory, and can't wait for my copy to arrive.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm Preordering mine on friday. I can't beleave its been over 20 years sinse i played this game Dame i feel old lol:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i got all excited today when a delivery van turned up with a box that was about the right size and shape and weight !!! turned out to be new toliet seats my wife had ordered, so guess whos evening was spent getting acquainted with ideal standard rather than push fit terminators....


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

1 week to go... get mine on 4th September...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i got all excited today when a delivery van turned up with a box that was about the right size and shape and weight !!! turned out to be new toliet seats my wife had ordered, so guess whos evening was spent getting acquainted with ideal standard rather than push fit terminators....


Roflmao, isn't it terrible when you're excited about a delivery and suddenly everybody feels the need to send you parcels?

On that note though, when will we who have pre-ordered get our copy? Are they despatched on the day of release or a couple of days before?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

That depends on where you live and how you ordered it to be delivered. I get mine a day early because the pre-order went through a particular store for collection - they are having a lock in for the veterans :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I played a game of space hulk yesterday in the store against one of the staff.
He despaired when I revealed 3 blips of genies just around the corner of one of his guys ( who luckily for him was in overwatch ), Then came the massive rush of 9 genestealers down that corridor, we were both VERY excited since we did it very fast past. Me holding a genie and moving it up a square, he quickly rolling his dice yelling for it to die, and my shouting out the countdown till I was there, did manage to actually make contact with his guy, then with lucky dice, he did manage to kill the two that did.
When 9 genies were gone, were were like.. WHoah.. that was awesome.. and I was looking on the board to see how fast I could repeat that..


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I dont know if this was touched upon due to the length of the thread but i was wondering for those that have seen/touched the models what the plastics are like? are they close to the kind that GW uses in making their regular minis or are they like the crappy plastic used in hasbro type toys? or the kind of plastic used in the board game Risk, because the look very much like the latter. they seem to be paintable. i am very excited to play the game seeing as i never got to play it the first time around because it came out before i was born


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

They are like quality of plastic moulds GW is pushing out now high detail and easy to paint the only difference is they come in red and blue plastic for those wanting a quick game so you can tell the difference between the 2 teams for those who don't get the game. They are great models was in store when the GW guys were painting them, they finish up just as well as other models would butr with heaps more detail.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

ahhh that sounds awesome! i want the game but more than that i just really want the minis, especially that brood lord which is fine as hell! the sculpts are amazing and would be an awesome addition to my blood ravens and Nid forces. i wanna buy them off someone. and just play the game at my friends who has ordered it ;]


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think is is VERY unlikely that you will find a single person willing to sell you just the minis from the set.

Did anyone else think the dice looked really cool?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A certain internet auction site has them up, they sell for pretty much the cost of the box+

Its a shame people are already breaking them up, would be a nice turnaround if GW released the minis in two boxed sets - it would flood the market with copies bought by people planning to make a quick buck by splitting them down.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Just seen GW online has sold out so according to them the only way to get them is at your local store this saturday.


----------

